# Howdy from a Old Glades Addict



## shallowfish1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Lurked here for some time but figure I'll make my presence official. I've fished all over but the Everglades has been my home waters for 20+ years. Not sure if my beat-up old Dolphin qualifies as a microskiff, but I hope you'll let that slide. Looking forward to sharing thoughts and getting to know some of you folks.

View attachment 6072


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Sweet picture, welcome to the crazy.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

That'll work. Old Mariner motor?


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Looks like a Yami 2 smoker!


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

Amen to being a glades addict, one of the greatest places on planet earth. Was there all weekend and found redfish and good amount of tarpon, large variety of wintering birds, about 7 or 8 snakes (mostly swimming), and just unbridled natural beauty.


----------



## shallowfish1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Tyler, Sublime got it right. I was looking at four strokes when I re-powered a few years back but ended up opting for a new 90 2-stroke Yammy I found after a nationwide search. Love it.

EasternGlow, the Glades are indeed uniquely beautiful. I was down there when you were. Caught some fish and spotted some toads that outsmarted us (not hard to do). The water is nice and clear right now if you catch it right.


----------



## shallowfish1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh, and MTodd, thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome from the upper Texas coast!
And I wish I was in the Glades!!!!
Love'em!!


----------



## shallowfish1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks, Ron.


----------

